# parts transfer sr20det to sr20de



## d21 (Apr 27, 2005)

New guy here to import tuning. Just wondering if it is possible to transfer the turbo and components from an sr20det to an sr20de. If so what needs to be done and with what components. I also have a 200sx transmission that i am going to bolt up to it and i'm wondering it will hold with a turbo on the engine. I also know that if you are making more horsepower from forced induction that you will need bigger brakes. The engine is going into a d21 hardbody truck. Is it possible to take the discs from the 200sx which are 5 lug and mate them with a the truck. Any advice is greatly appericated. One importing thing is that i cannot go to auto zone and pick these parts up since i am in germany. Thank you for any advice you give me.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1 question.....why would you use a FWD tranny in a RWD truck? 

as per your DET question, yes. the turbo components from the DET will bolt onto the DE to make a DE-T. but the truck (all nissan trucks for that matter) is RWD correct? a RWD version of the none turbo sr20 was never made, you will need to get the JDM det.


----------



## d21 (Apr 27, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> 1 question.....why would you use a FWD tranny in a RWD truck?
> 
> as per your DET question, yes. the turbo components from the DET will bolt onto the DE to make a DE-T. but the truck (all nissan trucks for that matter) is RWD correct? a RWD version of the none turbo sr20 was never made, you will need to get the JDM det.




the transmission is actually a rear wheel drive transmission from a 200sx and even if the sr20de motor is a sideways mount it aint that hard to make it a rwd motor. just a couple of custom motor mounts. the motor is actually out of a primera wagon and when i looked at the motor mounts they appeared to be in the same location and set up as the engine i have in my truck right now. thanks for the answer about the turbo components. as far as jdm engine i have a friend in japan and he is gonna hook me up with a better transmission and plenty of aftermarket parts for the motor.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> 1 question.....why would you use a FWD tranny in a RWD truck?
> 
> as per your DET question, yes. the turbo components from the DET will bolt onto the DE to make a DE-T. but the truck (all nissan trucks for that matter) is RWD correct? a RWD version of the none turbo sr20 was never made, you will need to get the JDM det.


 rear wheel drive 200sx old skool S12 i love those cars


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

d21 said:


> it aint that hard to make it a rwd motor. just a couple of custom motor mounts.



actually, that's wrong. Perhaps you should research this more and compare S-chassis SR20DETs and the bluebird/pulsar/avenir sr20det's to see the difference.

it's not an easy thing to make a transverse sr20 fit rwd..........you just showed us you don't know that much about it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Man you guys don't read. He is in Germany and the 200SX there is the silvia/240 chassis we have here. So the parts he is talking about are RWD parts he is putting into a RWD truck. 

Know it alls


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> Man you guys don't read. He is in Germany and the 200SX there is the silvia/240 chassis we have here. So the parts he is talking about are RWD parts he is putting into a RWD truck.
> 
> Know it alls


wes: read this:


> even if the sr20de motor is a sideways mount it aint that hard to make it a rwd motor. just a couple of custom motor mounts. the motor is actually out of a primera wagon and when i looked at the motor mounts they appeared to be in the same location and set up as the engine i have in my truck right now. thanks for the answer about the turbo components. as far as jdm engine i have a friend in japan and he is gonna hook me up with a better transmission and plenty of aftermarket parts for the motor.


----------



## d21 (Apr 27, 2005)

chimmike said:


> actually, that's wrong. Perhaps you should research this more and compare S-chassis SR20DETs and the bluebird/pulsar/avenir sr20det's to see the difference.
> 
> it's not an easy thing to make a transverse sr20 fit rwd..........you just showed us you don't know that much about it


i never said that i knew alot about the engine or converting it for that matter. it just seems to me that just some new motor mounts and a rear wheel drive transmission would be needed to make it rear wheel drive. i have checked alot of threads and i havent seen anyone tell why it will be so hard to convert. they just say that it will cost money and be hard. what is so hard about it? i have done quite a bit of custom motor mount and transmission mount fabrication before in rear wheel drive cars and trucks. What makes it so hard to convert a fwd to a rwd? What parts are going to be my problem if i do the conversion?


----------



## SneakyMilo (Jun 27, 2004)

d21 said:


> i never said that i knew alot about the engine or converting it for that matter. it just seems to me that just some new motor mounts and a rear wheel drive transmission would be needed to make it rear wheel drive. i have checked alot of threads and i havent seen anyone tell why it will be so hard to convert. they just say that it will cost money and be hard. what is so hard about it? i have done quite a bit of custom motor mount and transmission mount fabrication before in rear wheel drive cars and trucks. What makes it so hard to convert a fwd to a rwd? What parts are going to be my problem if i do the conversion?



Its so hard because the throttle body on the FWD SR is one the wrong side of the engine for being mounted in a RWD application (The throttle body would point backwards towards the firewall). This MIGHT not be a problem in a truck that has tons of room in the engine bay, but I know that it is nearly impossible to mount a FWD SR into a RWD s13. 

The Question is, Why would you do this? Just buy a proper RWD SR and save yourself the hassle.


----------

